
A tale of two 9-year-olds - anigbrowl
http://time.com/3222257/a-tale-of-two-9-year-olds-the-one-on-the-playground-and-the-one-with-an-uzi/
======
QuantumChaos
I don't think a story like this belongs on HN. Another story on this topic
might generate interesting discussion and debate, but this one is written in
an inflammatory manner and does not demonstrate deep thinking or clear
analysis.

To summarize my problem with the article: it claims that the second amendment
should not be used as a reason to allow 9 year olds to do dangerous activities
like shooting automatic weapons. And yet nowhere does the article cite (or
even describe) someone citing the 2nd amendment in this debate. The article
doesn't say that the police used the 2nd amendment as a reason not to charge
the girl's parents. It doesn't show the the 2nd amendment prevented laws
against 9 year olds shooting guns in firing ranges. It doesn't cite people
using the 2n amendment as a reason to defend the girl's parents.

~~~
anigbrowl
It's obviously an editorial. I don't post them often but every now and again I
make an exception. I think the subject matter speaks to a dichotomy that crops
up frequently here between liberty and the supervisory role of the state.

Perhaps you might try focusing less on the second amendment and more on the
question of why letting your child unsupervised int he park is treated as a
serious felony.

~~~
QuantumChaos
It is the article that has an excessive focus on the 2nd amendment. This is
the final paragraph:

 _If you’re a parent, you should be absolutely terrified that a 9-year-old’s
constitutional right to fire an Uzi trumps your right to decide at what age
your kids can play at the park unsupervised.

Something has to change. Now._

~~~
anigbrowl
notwithstanding the hyperbole, I'm not seeing the excessive aspect you
mention. By international standards, Americans' maximalization of second
amendment rights is bizarre to the point of being self-destructive (as
exemplified in this shooting incident). I don't need to hear an entire
articulation of the water cycle every time someone observes that heavy rain
makes things wet.

Clearly we're not going to agree about this.

------
Buge
I don't think it's quite a fair comparison. They talk about how no one got
charged in the girl's case. But the person most likely to get charged would be
the instructor, but he's dead.

